
If Microsoft buying GitHub freaks you out, here are your best alternatives - MilnerRoute
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/if-microsoft-buying-github-freaks-you-out-here-are-your-best-alternatives/
======
vivan
That's an odd article. It claims to be about the alternatives, but then the
alternatives are only briefly mentioned in a single short paragraph halfway
through.

On top of that it doesn't really say much about the alternatives, somehow even
forgetting to mention that GitLab is one of those alternatives, having cold-
introduced it earlier in the article.

------
moepstar
Honest question:

Why should i be freaked out?

I don't think MS will go full Sourceforge, you never go full Sourceforge...

But seriously - shouldn't people, if they think that there _ever_ will be a
problem with MS owning GitHub, prepare for a backup solution instead of going
in full panic mode and moving repos off left, right and center?

~~~
acconrad
You _shouldn 't_.

I did a very deep dive into the terms of service for GitHub, GitLab, and
Atlassian's Bitbucket, and didn't find a real sensible alternative. All 3 of
them really operate in the same manner in terms of ownership and treatment of
OSS.

Also, Microsoft bought LinkedIn, another social network (almost 2 years ago to
the day), and really hasn't done much with it. In fact, when LinkedIn updated
their terms of service under Microsoft, they stated that the would keep a
separate ToS that wasn't enforced by Microsoft:

[https://userinterfacing.com/if-youre-really-worried-about-
th...](https://userinterfacing.com/if-youre-really-worried-about-the-github-
acquisition-heres-what-to-look-out-for/)

------
danschumann
I was thinking about spinning up an ec2 instance, firewalled to only my ip,
and just putting my repos there. How much work/money would that be?

~~~
pan69
If you just need Git repositories, AWS has CodeCommit:

[https://aws.amazon.com/codecommit/](https://aws.amazon.com/codecommit/)

------
mankash666
If the purchase freaks you out, ask yourself if your existence is rooted in
the truth and present, or in the past, where Ballmer's MSFT was an adversary
of the open-source/Linux community

~~~
rainbowmverse
>> _If the purchase freaks you out, ask yourself if your existence is rooted
in the truth and present, or in the past, where Ballmer 's MSFT was an
adversary of the open-source/Linux community_

The _truth_ is that Microsoft spent decades destroying and hindering
competition every way they could to create and sustain a monopoly. The
_present_ is a few years of good behavior.

People are allowed to be wary. People are not obligated to give them another
chance.

~~~
mankash666
Germany spawned Nazis. That doesn't mean you suspect every German to be a
Nazi. People, countries, communities change, so do companies

